

On the App Store - bouncingsoul
http://stevenf.com/archive/on-the-app-store.php

======
sh1mmer
I think this is really interesting.

The core point seems to be because Apple force app distribution through the
App Store they decide what's appropriate rather than a free-market economy.

While the "I Am Rich" app is stupid, I agree with Steve that's it's valid and
if dumb people buy it, give them a refund.

~~~
scott_s
If you have more refund requests than legitimate purchases, then it's more
trouble than it's worth.

~~~
Tichy
So are you saying that companies in general should never give refunds, because
there is a faint chance that there will be more refunds than purchases (which
seems logically impossible, btw.)?

~~~
scott_s
You misunderstood me. If you're giving more refunds for a product than actual
sales, it's probably better to pull the product.

~~~
Tichy
I see. Still, "I am rich" was sold 5 times and one person was a candidate for
a refund. I would be happy with those sales (4000$ after the refund), given
the short amount of time.

------
aston
More evidence of Apple's amazing ability to distort reality. Even when they
break almost every rule, folks still love them to death. Definitely an
enviable position.

~~~
Herring
The funniest bit is the store's just a bastardized repository. These are
problems that have been solved in OSS for probably decades now. In a perverse
sort of way, i'm wishing it would wildly succed in its current form.

------
Tichy
"The App Store puts my product directly in front of EVERY SINGLE person who is
capable of using it. Let's not understate the value of that."

Isn't the internet doing that already, anyway? How is Apple advertising my app
to everybody with an iPhone? I don't think they can do that in the long run.
Sure, as long as there are only 100 apps, it looks like that, but if there are
several thousand, I don't think every iPhone user will see them all.

~~~
stcredzero
Currently, it's possible to go to the App Store every day and peruse all of
the new apps as they come out. I can go to the App Store and click on "New"
then "See All" sorted by recent. If Apple's smart, they'd make this even more
convenient for users.

~~~
Tichy
But does every iPhone user visit the App Store every day? What does it look
like if you have missed a month?

~~~
stcredzero
At the current rate, you could probably go through all the App Store pages of
the new apps for a couple of months in a couple of hours. This would be the
purview of reviewers.

------
boucher
"Apple's approval process ensures at least a basic adherence to expected UI
behaviors and acts as an effective filter for malicious software."

It's not a very effective filter, since several apps on the store have been
taken down because they violated ToS and nobody at Apple caught it until users
did.

~~~
tstegart
TOS isn't the same as malicious.

~~~
jonknee
You're right, it's _much_ easier to detect TOS violations and yet they are
still failing to do so. If the description of an app is in clear violation and
it still gets posted, what are the odds that they will catch an app that sends
the developer everyone's contact list?

------
ikhare
I agree with everything Steve wrote. It's a sad but a reality we have come to
accept. As a co-founder for a startup with two apps on the store, it's always
a little sad and frustrating to deal with the rules and restrictions set out
(even the ones that are). Then there is also the lingering fear that they may
just remove the app all of a sudden if they don't like it.

But having such a distribution channel, the potential for huge quick growth is
unprecedented. The sheer number of potential and current users really helps
keep the spirit up.

------
nailer
"There has never really been a true equivalent to this in the traditional
distribution model. "

Yes there has. Package repositories on Linux include proprietary software,
including demonstration versions, to everyone who can use them.

~~~
ja2ke
I think the instant single click payment acceptance and processing makes it a
little different from most Linux package repositories.

Also, a dude who is running Linux and browsing a repository of software to
try/install on his machine is also not doing anything "traditional," in terms
of everyday average person computing, and especially retail, which are what I
think the author was referring to when mentioning a "traditional distribution
model."

~~~
thwarted
Click-n-Run. <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CNR_>(software)

------
lyime
iPhone and App store is a platform owned by apple. They have all the rights to
it and they can change the system to how they desire. Now you may or may not
agree with their ways but they have the full right to do it. Just the way
hardware is not open, why should they open the software? Why doesn't anyone
argue about hardware and only software.

~~~
jacobolus
He’s not arguing about whether they have the right to do it (indeed he’s not
really arguing at all). He is merely explaining that the whole thing leaves a
bad taste in his mouth.

Anyway, what exactly would you expect this “anyone” to argue about hardware?

------
redorb
my old boss said '' tell me the rules and i'll play your game'' ... apple has
told the rules, they aren't forcing you to play. i'm not saying its fair...
but such is life

~~~
jonknee
Except they don't tell all the rules. They are making judgement calls and
removing apps that adhere to the TOS.

